# What Concerts have you attended?



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Few concerts coming up that I will be attending and I thought it would be good to start a thread listing what you have attended being major gigs or even some local stuff.

For me, past concerts:

*2006 *
Pink Floyd Experience (close your eyes and you wouldn't have known they were not the real deal).

*2007*
Dream Theater
Porcupine Tree

*Dec 2009 *
Seal
Dream Theater

*2010: *
Soundwave 2010 with the following lineup:

FAITH NO MORE
MY CHEMICAL ROMANCE
JANES ADDICTION
AFI
PARAMORE
HIM
ALEXISONFIRE
TAKING BACK SUNDAY
TRIVIUM
SUNNY DAY REAL ESTATE
EAGLES OF DEATH METAL
THE GET UP KIDS
ANTI FLAG
REEL BIG FISH
MESHUGGAH
ALL TIME LOW
A DAY TO REMEMBER
IT DIES TODAY
ESCAPE THE FATE
CLUTCH
ISIS
GALLOWS
A WILHELM SCREAM
THE WEAKERTHANS
EMAROSA
ANVIL
THE DEVIL WEARS PRADA
COMEBACK KID
DANCE GAVIN DANCE
FOUR YEAR STRONG
YOU ME AT SIX
WHITECHAPEL
THE AQUABATS
ROLO TOMASSI
BARONESS
RX BANDITS
THE ALMOST
MAXIMUM THE HORMONE
THE CREEPSHOW

And many local gigs in-between, however not since my SA kicked into gear.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

I saw...

Old 97s
Aqualung
Snow Patrol
Franz Ferdinand
Death Cab for Cutie
The Decemberists
The Swell Season
Sondre Lerche
Sigur Ros
Conor Oberst and the Mystic Valley Band


for the most part.


----------



## Jurexic5 (Jun 23, 2009)

Coachella 2008
Coachella 2009
Maybe Phoenix and Metric on Sept. 16 if it hasn't sold out by now
Definately going to see Passion Pit on Oct. 14


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I can count them all on two hands:

Aly Bain & Phil Cunningham (3 times)
Celtic Fiddle Festival (a band, not a festival)
Lúnasa
Michael McGoldrick, John McCusker & John Doyle
Altan
Carmen Souza
Leonard Cohen
Koshka
Tinariwen
The Aliens


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

NIN earlier this year was my first and only.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Conor Oberst & The Mystic Valley Band
Jenny Lewis
Animal Collective
Of Montreal (three times)
Bright Eyes (twice)
Patrick Wolf
Interpol (twice)
Bloc Party (twice)
Los Campesinos!
Titus Andronicus
My Chemical Romance
Duran Duran
The Cure
Mogwai
Elf Power
The White Stripes
The Pixies
Sigur Ros
The Faint
Tilly and the Wall
The Killers
Siouxsie Sioux/The Creatures
Ryan Adams & The Cardinals
Wilco
The Yeah Yeah Yeahs
MGMT
Deerhoof


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

*2003:*
radiohead
the white stripes

*2004:*
elvis costello
bob dylan
the libertines
pixies

*2005:*
nine inch nails
the white stripes
broken social scene
modest mouse
metric
the most serene republic

*2006:*
radiohead
the rapture
MSTRKFT
zero 7
broken social scene

*2007:*
the good, the bad, and the queen
dinosaur jr
you say party! we say die!
final fantasy
do make say think

*2008:*
radiohead, twice
bob dylan
my bloody valentine
sigur ros
jay reatard
david byrne
neil young
wilco

*2009:*
akron/family
born ruffians
wavves
acid mothers temple
grouper
animal collective
no age
king khan & BBQ
the sonics
sonic youth
the dodos
beirut
holy ****
broken social scene

i might be missing some and i'm not sure if the years are correct.
weird how many times i've seen BSS. its their hometown and they end up playing a lot of local shows, two of those i've seen they were for free and another they were replacing massive attack ().

coming soon: smith westerns (perhaps), nadja, os mutantes, daniel johnston, a place to bury strangers, the jesus lizard, dinosaur jr. (maybe some others)
definitely an amazing line-up for the next few months. can't wait.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Love
Super Furry Animals x 3
Black Rebel Motorcycle Club
Echo and the Bunnymen x 2
John Martyn 
The Libertines
Yeah Yeah Yeahs
Radiohead
Kings of Leon
Vampire Weekend x 2
Leonard Cohen
Joanna Newsom
Mogwai
Interpol
Arcade Fire
Jarvis Cocker
Blondie
Sigur Ros
The Brian Jonestown Massacre 
The Coral
Euros Childs (Gorky's Zygotic Mynci)


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Pantera, Sepultura, & Biohazard (first concert ever)
Nick Cave & Neko Case
Faith No More
Shai Hulud x2
Slayer, Meshuggah, & Sick of it All
Pantera & White Zombie
The Ramones & White Zombie
Fantômas
Rollins Band & Skunk Anansie
Blue Rodeo
Fred Eaglesmith
Primus x4
Brutal Truth & Kataklysm (w/ me in the opening act. yay!)
Down
Nadja x2
Jesu
Dillinger Escape Plan
K'naan
Belle Orchestre
Bedouin Soundclash
Thunderheist

That's all I've got off the top of my head.

Edit: I also saw Blink-182 with Primus in 1998, and they were annoying even back then, despite their attempt to play a verse from Bring the Noise.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

zookeeper said:


> Pantera, Sepultura, & Biohazard (first concert ever)
> Nick Cave & Neko Case
> Faith No More
> Shai Hulud x2
> ...


how was nadja? where did you see them?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm sure I'm forgetting a bunch, but these are the ones I can remember off the top of my head:

Built to Spill w/Camper Van Beethoven
Yo La Tengo (twice)
Sonic Youth
Frank Black
Cat Power
The Olivia Tremor Control w/Elf Power
Southern Culture on the Skids
The Melvins
NRBQ
R.E.M.
North Mississippi All-Stars
The Flaming Lips
Lou Reed
Fountains of Wayne
The Make-Up

Jazz:
Andrew Hill
William Parker (twice)
Matthew Shipp
Fred Hersch
Wayne Shorter
Fred Anderson
Myra Melford & Marty Ehrlich
David S. Ware
Reginald Robinson


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

nothing to fear said:


> how was nadja? where did you see them?


The first time was at the music gallery in Toronto the day before Halloween, where they played a single song/noise for half an hour with accompanying visuals. Very surreal in the church setting. I'm pretty sure you can download this performance from either their website or from their mailing list (they keep archives).

The second time was the middle of winter in this tiny old mill in Waterloo. Again it was an awesome location. I'm not sure who took the pic.

Both performances were great, because you could feel the sounds as well as hear them, which adds a whole new level to doom/sludge/stoner metal.


----------



## stewbert (Apr 13, 2009)

Eric Clapton
EverClear
Matchbox 20
Lifehouse
Lynyrd Skynyrd
ZZ Top
Bob Dylan 
Paul Simon
Paul McCartney
Ingram Hill
California Guitar Trio
1964 (Beatles tribute band)


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

zookeeper said:


> The first time was at the music gallery in Toronto the day before Halloween, where they played a single song/noise for half an hour with accompanying visuals. Very surreal in the church setting. I'm pretty sure you can download this performance from either their website or from their mailing list (they keep archives).
> 
> The second time was the middle of winter in this tiny old mill in Waterloo. Again it was an awesome location. I'm not sure who took the pic.
> 
> Both performances were great, because you could feel the sounds as well as hear them, which adds a whole new level to doom/sludge/stoner metal.


ahhh, that sounds amazing. being able to actually feel the music at live shows is one of the greatest things ever. a half-hour of heavy/pretty noise sounds excellent too.
i can't remember if you are in toronto (?), you should come to the show here on september 11th.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

The only real concert I've been to was a Moody Blues outdoor lazer light show in Kansas City. It was pretty cool even though I'm not a big fan, because this hardcore hippy guy sitting on the grass in front of us broke his joint in half and gave us half, so then the concert oddly got really good all of the sudden. Hmm... what a coincidence. 

I saw some ska/punk bands performing live at beach festivals in SoCal when I was a teenager, but I don't remember the names. I wonder if any of them got big?


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

nothing to fear said:


> ahhh, that sounds amazing. being able to actually feel the music at live shows is one of the greatest things ever. a half-hour of heavy/pretty noise sounds excellent too.
> i can't remember if you are in toronto (?), you should come to the show here on september 11th.


I remember hearing they had one coming up. Do you know where it's at?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Slayer
Mastodon
Children Of Bodom
Opeth
Lacuna Coil
Megadeth
Deftones
The Red Hot Chilli Peppers
Tool
The Mars Volta
System Of A Down
Killswitch Engage
Slipknot
Ani Difranco
Nine Inch Nails
Fear Factory
Suffocation
Metallica
Godsmack

There are more but I can't quite remember all the names, too much booze/pot I over course of all of them I think. I've not been to a big show in a couple years now, I'll have to see some again.

Other than that I've seen & played live with some local bands but those aren't big gigs


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

zookeeper said:


> I remember hearing they had one coming up. Do you know where it's at?


yes, it's at tranzac. i've never been there but it's a small venue and supposed to be good. not sure if you know downtown toronto but it's just near bloor+spadina. it's pay at the door, and probably inexpensive.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

It's been years, so all I remember:

Fugazi (3 or 4 times)
The Ex (twice)
Mogwai
Trans Am
Rush
Sleater-Kinney
Sweep the Leg Johnny (3 or 4 times)
Binary System
June of 44
Abilene
Arab on Radar (a few times)
Bellini
Ganger

and a handful more.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

ive only been to one so far...it was a micheal jackson concert...R.I.P


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

^ So so jealous.
I would've loved to see MJ in concert, me and a friend were saving to fly to London to see his last tour.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

'79: Jan & Dean

'82: AC/DC

Oregon Jam which included: Joan Jett, Blue Oyster Cult, Loverboy & Foreigner (it was an outdoor concert and was 104 degrees that day)

'83: Sammy Hagar

'91: AC/DC

'95: Another outdoor concert: Candlebox and Metallica (it was 103 degrees this day)


----------



## WayOut (Oct 21, 2008)

tutliputli said:


> Yeah Yeah Yeahs


I'm jealous, that's the one band I want to see the most right now. I tried to get tickets to their upcoming show but couldn't get a hold of pit tickets, only really far seats, so I skipped it. I hope I get to see them on some future tour.

okay here's mine:
in order..

*2/22/2008 - Marilyn Manson at the Wiltern in L.A.* 
First concert ever, all the way in the back, but it was really awesome.

*7/12/2009 - Mayhem Fest @ Glen Helen Pavilion in San Bernardino, CA*

Bullet for my Valentine - - - better than I thought
Killswitch Engage - - - music was ok, the band are douchebags
Cannibal Corpse - - - awesome, amazing, etc.
All That Remains - - - meh..
Trivium - - - only caught the last song, going to see them again in October
Marilyn Manson - - - good show, kinda short but still satisfied
Slayer - - - good as always, got shoved around a bit and dodged a few shoes from people crowdsurfing, but all worth it.

I have two more coming up, a Marilyn Manson show on Monday and Trivium in October.


----------



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)

*2008* 
DeMontfort Hall, Leicester: Eugene McGuinness, Goldfrapp

*2009 *
Leicester Race Course: Bad Manners
Wollaton Hall, Nottingham: Splendour Festival - Madness, The Pogues, Fun Lovin' Criminals, Imelda May, The Rifles, The Yeah You's, Love Ends Disaster, Captain Dangerous, Leah Mason, Alessi's Ark, Yunioshi

Will be going to see Morrissey is Swindon later in the year.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

nothing to fear said:


> yes, it's at tranzac. i've never been there but it's a small venue and supposed to be good. not sure if you know downtown toronto but it's just near bloor+spadina. it's pay at the door, and probably inexpensive.


Right. This is the show with picastro. They played with nadja in waterloo, but I left before they went on (going to concerts on my own is normally okay, but there were only about 30-40 people there, so it was a little awkward standing on my own.)

I should try to make it out. It's been too long since I've seen some crushing dooooom.


----------



## Paul'sBunyon (Dec 7, 2008)

Just saw the Pretenders. Juliette Lewis opend and Cat Power was the creamy filling. Great night of music.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Some memorable ones: Absu, Deceased, Amebix, Brian Jonestown Massacre, Coffins, Carcass, Grief, Today is the Day, Information Society, Macronympha, Joe Hasselvander feat. Bobby Liebling, Jesu, Squash Bowels, Regurgitate, Watain, Angelcorpse, Unsane, Jucifer, Melvins (3x, once feat. Big Business), Melt Banana (2x), Black Witchery, World Burns to Death, Totalitär, Skitsystem, Entombed, Flag of Democracy, Benümb, Pig Destroyer (2x) Cripple B******s, Unholy Grave, Motorhead, Sourvein (3x), Thrones (2x)...


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

I been to a ton of shows my favorites:

Sonic Youth - that show was out of control
Dinosaur Jr (gonna see them in a couple months, can't wait)
Phish @ Hampton Coliseum
Jimmy Cliff
Willie Nelson
Mastadon, Cursive, Against Me!
The Allman Brothers
Virginfest 2007 saw The Police, Smashing Pumpkins, Modest Mouse, Velvet Revolver, Wu-Tang, Infected Mushroom, Explosions In The Sky, Amy Winehouse, Dieselboy.
G Love & Special Sauce w/ Slightly Stoopid
Planet Of The Drums w/ Dieselboy, Dara and AK-1200
Crystal Method
Aphrodite
Nada Surf and Delta Spirit
Wolf Parade
The Apples In Stereo
Aesop Rock
EL-P
Method Man, Sean Price, and Cannibal Ox
Warped Tour 1998 with NOFX, Rancid, Deftones, Bad Religion, Godsmack etc.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

2003
Erin McKeown

2005?
Erin McKeown, Kris Delmhorst
Mike Doughty, Erin McKeown

2006
Jon Brion with Benmont Tench

2007
Kronos Quartet, Bang on a Can & Iva Bittová
Fiona Apple with Jon Brion, Benmont Tench, Watkins Family Hour
Lisa Germano, Fionn Regan
Watkins Family Hour with Fiona Apple, John Paul Jones, Benmont Tench

2008
Juana Molina

2009
Chanticleer

I may or may not go see Patti Smith for free next week.


----------



## Cataclysm Ballet (Jul 11, 2009)

VCL XI said:


> Some memorable ones: Absu, Deceased, Amebix, Brian Jonestown Massacre, Coffins, Carcass, Grief, Today is the Day, Information Society, Macronympha, Joe Hasselvander feat. Bobby Liebling, Jesu, Squash Bowels, Regurgitate, Watain, Angelcorpse, Unsane, Jucifer, Melvins (3x, once feat. Big Business), Melt Banana (2x), Black Witchery, World Burns to Death, Totalitär, Skitsystem, Entombed, Flag of Democracy, Benümb, Pig Destroyer (2x) Cripple B******s, Unholy Grave, Motorhead, Sourvein (3x), Thrones (2x)...


Jucifer is amazing live... I'm jealous of you for seeing so many bands on that list though.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen (May 30, 2009)

Bruce Springsteen x4
The Hold Steady x4
Bob Dylan x3
Rancid x2
Steve Earle
Elton John
Public Enemy
The Weakerthans
The Slackers
Buck 65
April Wine
Paul Cargnello


----------



## p cdn (Jul 26, 2009)

Do any of you guys go alone to concerts?


I've only been to 2 concerts, my last one was dave matthews band in 05.They came back here a while ago, I had tickets and actually got to the place,felt like a complete loser for being alone while everyone was either with a group of friends or GF/BFs that I sold my tickets to some scalpers and came back home

felt miserable for a few weeks after that


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen (May 30, 2009)

I've been to several concerts alone and I actually prefer to go that way.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

I forgot I also saw...

E.L.O. - my first concert, I was about 12. I had no idea who ELO were. 

Jimmy Buffett - Not a fan at all, but I ushered his concert at Wrigley Field (which was the first concert ever at Wrigley.)


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

p cdn said:


> Do any of you guys go alone to concerts?
> 
> I've only been to 2 concerts, my last one was dave matthews band in 05.They came back here a while ago, I had tickets and actually got to the place,felt like a complete loser for being alone while everyone was either with a group of friends or GF/BFs that I sold my tickets to some scalpers and came back home
> 
> felt miserable for a few weeks after that


i go to most concerts alone.

for some bands that have a smaller fanbase i would see other people alone at their shows. but for more popular bands like DMB i'm sure there wouldn't be as many people alone, if so many of them know others who listen to them.

don't worry about it though. i know people without SA who go to shows alone, just because others they know aren't interested in seeing whichever band is playing. after all, you and everyone else are there to just enjoy the music.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Black Crowes & ZZ Top - 1991
REO Speedwagon - 1991
Georgia Satellites - 1991
Van Halen (Hagar) - 1992
Extreme & David Lee Roth - 1992
Paul McCartney & Wings - 1993
Days of the New - 2000
Sammy Hagar/David Lee Roth - 2002
Van Halen (Hagar) - 2004 (twice)
Black Crowes & Tom Petty - 2005
Robert Rudolph and the Family Band, Drive-by Truckers, & Black Crowes
Black Crowes - 2007
Rush - 2007
Grace Pottery and the Nocturnals & Black Crowes - 2008
Van Halen (Roth) - 2008 (twice)
Rush - 2008
Cheap Trick, Heart, & Journey - 2008
Heart - 2009
Levon Helm Band & Black Crowes - 2009

I was supposed to see Aerosmith and ZZ Top in June, but the show was cancelled. 

I was also supposed to see Kiss back in '92, but that show was cancelled as well.

I also saw Joe Walsh of the Eagles do a few songs before a Nascar race.

Update:

Eric Clapton and Roger Daltry - 2010
Aerosmith and Sammy Hagar - 2010
Rush - 2011
Robert Plant's Band of Joy & The North Mississippi All-Stars - 2011


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

p cdn said:


> Do any of you guys go alone to concerts?
> 
> I've only been to 2 concerts, my last one was dave matthews band in 05.


I've gone to several concerts alone. Sometimes I feel self-conscious about being alone, but the desire to see the concert usually outweighs my self-consciousness. Once the concert starts and everybody is focused on the show, I'm usually fine.

I don't know if it is true, but a friend of mine that used to live down the street from me claims that Dave Matthews used to live at the end of our street. He said after my family moved out, a tour bus came down the street (it was a dead-end street) and Dave Matthews got off the bus. One of the neighbors said he lived there. Like I said, I'm not sure if it is true, but he had no reason to lie about it.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Egads! How could I forget:

Mr. Bungle x1.5 (and I'm still bitter about not being old enough to get in to see them on the Disco Volante tour)
Bane
Kronos Quartet
Henry Rollins spoken word x2 (does that count as a concert?)


----------



## banjerbanjo (May 18, 2009)

Murder by Death - 6 or 7 times
The Avett Brothers - 4 times
Cornmeal - 3 times
Primus - twice
Local H - twice
William Elliott Whitmore - twice
Splitlip Rayfield - twice
NOFX - twice
Langhorne Slim
Russian Circles
mewithoutYou
Doc Watson
Colonel Claypool's Bucket of Bernie Brains
Reverend Horton Heat
Honeyhoney
Paper Bird
Kings of Leon
The Black Keys
Jay Reatard
Riddle of Steel
Jessica Lea Mayfield
The Mars Volta
Against Me
The Traveling McCourys
Family Groove Company
Nitty Gritty Dirt Band
Weezer
Andru Bemis
The Black Fur
O'death

There are a lot more, but these are all I can think of right now.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

fluch said:


> I notice a lot of people saying they can't remember stuff...am I the only one who keeps a list of everything I go to??


I think I have some sort of phobia of keeping lists/journals, although not having those things does end up making me wonder if I'm getting Alzheimer's sometimes, lol.

I do have a couple manila envelopes full of ticket stubs (mostly for plays and sporting events), photos, letters, and things like that for me to look at and bring back memories, but that's about it.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

fluch said:


> I notice a lot of people saying they can't remember stuff...am I the only one who keeps a list of everything I go to?? I have a pretty huge list of every show I've been to with dates/venues/setlists etc. I'd probably die if I lost it...


that's awesome. i take notes after shows if it was so great that i wanted to remember all the details that i could.. which is kind of nerdy but fun for me. or i end up gushing about it on the internet somewhere, but i've only been doing that recently as before i would just post about it on my lame blog i kept in my early high school years so i don't remember as well as i do now.
it might be because concerts and hearing music is a different experience than what it used to be. i certainly still loved it when i was younger, but now it's just much more intense and can be on several different levels. also helps that my SA doesn't hold me back from going and from enjoying it to the fullest extent.

live music is basically the only thing in life that always keeps me going, that i will always have to look forward to. if i think my future is looking ****ty and bleak and hopeless (which often it does), i can be reminded of upcoming shows i will be seeing and how happy they will make me and even in the long run of things like traveling to see bands on the road or attending festivals. i hope other music enthusiast who are too nervous for concerts attempt to conquer that fear as they can be really great experiences once you do. 

i definitely keep all my ticket stubs though. even the concerts i ended up not going to i keep, haha (one being for autechre when i was underage and chickened out on trying to get in, the other for broken social scene when i ended up not being too interested and couldn't get rid of the ticket). the most recent tickets i keep on my desk but i should get all the others together so i can keep them in one safe place.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

fluch said:


> Also if you want to be at the front of a standing show there's no one to save your place.


I've only been to one general admission show and I just asked the couple standing next to me if they would mind saving my place for a minute, which they did.



> I notice a lot of people saying they can't remember stuff...am I the only one who keeps a list of everything I go to?? I have a pretty huge list of every show I've been to with dates/venues/setlists etc. I'd probably die if I lost it...


I keep all my ticket stubs. The Black Crowes actually have a database on their website with every concert they've played, including the setlist and any memorable events that occurred at the show.


----------



## wombat666 (Aug 23, 2009)

Haven't been to that many. Apocalyptica, Metallica, The Sword, and Machine Head. Plan to go to a lot more in college.


----------



## AHolivier (Aug 6, 2009)

I have never been to a concert since I live so far away from the big cities and no one I know likes the same music as me (I prefer to go with someone to a concert than go by myself). But it's a big dream of mine to see at least one of my favorite artists perform live.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Mercurochrome said:


> Fugazi (3 or 4 times)


_So jealous.._

The only ones I actually wanted to see:
The Amity Affliction (I think the last time I saw them was my 7th time)
AFI
Against Me!

Other times I was dragged along to see ****ty bands. :roll *cough All-American Rejects an Matchbook Romance. -_-


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

ever?? I'd have to start with mc hammer. great event. dancing/hammer pants second to none.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

liarsclub said:


> ever?? I'd have to start with mc hammer. great event. dancing/hammer pants second to none.


No way! You are the coolest in this thread by far! 8)


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I just went to many outdoor ones at the montreal jazz festival, but don't ask me which band i saw. Being stoned and drunk does make you forget what you've done the night before 
I haven't been to concerts in years, ever since i got sober i guess. I'm too anxious and depressed to even try it now.


----------



## TimeisAllAround (Aug 16, 2009)

Tegan and Sara
Jack's Mannequin - twice
Paramore
Blink 182
Fall Out Boy - twice
Panic! at the Disco
The Hush Sound
I'm counting some opening acts otherwise my list of concerts wouldn't be nearly as long, not that it's long. I'm going to quite a few this fall though. I'm becoming obsessed.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

fluch said:


> That's a good option of course if you can do it. I guess I was thinking from my own perspective considering that I find it difficult to talk to anyone at shows. I'm ok if people talk to me first but I can't really do it otherwise...


Asking them to save my place was the only conversation I had with them. It was a matter of necessity.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen (May 30, 2009)

I am pea green with envy at the guy who saw Levon Helm live. I love the Band and I am obsessed with The Last Waltz. Levon singing the Night They Drove Old Dixie Down is one of the best things ever.


----------



## retropat (Aug 25, 2009)

An spastic assortment of people.
-Mary Wilson (one of the original Supremes)
-The Temptations
-Jessica Simpson
-Smokey Robinson
-Gladys Knight
-Aretha Franklin
-Diana Ross
-Patti LuPone


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

retropat said:


> An spastic assortment of people.
> -Mary Wilson (one of the original Supremes)
> -The Temptations
> -Jessica Simpson
> ...


You win (except for jessica simpson)


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Adding to the list I previously posted, I saw Kansas last night at a free concert at the Taste of Blue Ash in Blue Ash, OH (suburb of Cincinnati).


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Gee whiz, I've never heard of most of the bands listed. 
Been to: 
Pink Floyd
Rolling Stones, 2x
Grateful Dead, 2x
Frank Zappa
Blue Oyster Cult
Roches
Woodstock '94
Moody Blues
10,000 Maniacs
more..


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

epril said:


> Gee whiz, I've never heard of most of the bands listed.
> Been to:
> Pink Floyd
> Rolling Stones, 2x
> ...


You saw mother****ing Frank Zappa?!?!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

zookeeper said:


> You saw mother****ing Frank Zappa?!?!


Yeah dude! Freakin' awesome! Second row, lots of aromatic scents in the room. What a trip! Bizarre.


----------



## Makaveli (Jul 15, 2009)

Been to a few actually, all mainly hip-hop and rnb though.

- Ja Rule/Ashanti
- Busta Rhymes
- 50 Cent + G-unit (twice)
- Snoop
- Ice Cube
- Snoop/Ice Cube/Bone Thugs/Dogg Pound
- Kanye
- Justin Timberlake
- a few music festivals (various artists in various genres)

I am also planning to see Nas, Blackstreet and another festival possibly also.

In Australia its hard to get the bigger hiphop stars unless they do a world tour. We always get the mainstream ones. Eg; Pink has performed in over 60 sold out shows here this year I think.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

ever? i went to 52 last year alone. here's what i remember.. i didn't keep lists before last year.

von iva - 40 times in 4 states
sleater-kinney - 16 times in 5 states
sugar & gold - 12 
erase errata - 10 
semi precious weapons - 7
lemonade - 6 
tussle - 5 
sassy - 5
le tigre - 4
butchies - 4
damon & the heathens - 3
glass candy - 2
bonfire madigan - 2
black rebel motorcycle club - 2
electrelane
team dresch
miss kittin and the hacker
tegan and sara
bratmobile
swan island
sonic youth
action design
kaia
lesbians on ecstasy
gossip
ghosts on tape
mary timony
the trucks
arcade fire
system of a down
the quails
gravy train
moving units
quasi
origami
me and my arrow
shannon and the clams
the go! team
stereo total
jonas reinhardt
mika miko
paradise island
kid606
finally punk
tracy and the plastics
hella
true colors which included cyndi lauper, debbi harry and erasure


----------



## retropat (Aug 25, 2009)

zookeeper said:


> You win (except for jessica simpson)


Yeah, in retrospect I have to agree with you.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

alice in chains
megadeth
metallica
guns n' roses
zz top
aerosmith
motley crue
audioslave
pearl jam
neil young
bob dylan
buddy guy
april wine
acdc
velvet revolver
ozzy
rob zombie

That's all I can think of right now...


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

I so want to go to Soundwave 2010.

So far, I've only been to one My Chemical Romance concert.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

since i last posted:
nadja + picastro
a hawk and a hacksaw
the antlers

i think thats it


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I can add Opeth to my list, will be in Aus in November!!!!


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

*2007*

Nickelback - They were ok
Daughtry - Good
Puddle Of Mudd - Good

*2008*

Chevelle - Great
Finger Eleven - Good
God Or Julie - Alright
Metallica - Great
Down - Good
The Sword - Ok
TobyMac - Good
Family Force 5 - Good

*2009*

AC/DC - Good
The Answer - Alright
Motley Crue - Good
Godsmack - Great
Theory Of A Deadman - Good
Drowning Pool - Good
Charm City Devils - Alright

Chevelle's coming back around here, I *might* go see them again. I'm also wanting to see Three Days Grace, Breaking Benjamin, and Dead By Sunrise if they tour.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

fluch said:


> I've seen nothing for the last month, which is lame, though I have quite a few things coming up before the end of the year, including Sunn 0))), OM, Isis, Oxbow etc. I'm always keeping my eye on new stuff being announced.
> I keep a much better list on my lastfm though. Apparently a lot of people think it's stupid to tag things as seen live, but I'm obviously just bad like that...


sweet, i'm seeing OM in a couple weeks as well.

my concert line-up for the next few months is looking pretty excellent: 
Os Muntantes, OM + Lichens, Daniel Johnston, A Place To Bury Strangers, The Jesus Lizard, F U C K Buttons + Growing, The King Khan & BBQ Show, Dinosaur Jr.

not certain about all of them and i'm sure i might end up finding more shows.


----------



## jralva86 (Sep 12, 2009)

ive seen many bands live, alot of the same ones you guys have, but the best concert i have ever been to was muse.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I went to an All-American Rejects concert held at my university. It was fun.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen (May 30, 2009)

saw The Hold Steady in Toronto last night. ****ing amazing as usual.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

mserychic said:


> ever? i went to 52 last year alone. here's what i remember.. i didn't keep lists before last year.
> 
> von iva - 40 times in 4 states
> sleater-kinney - 16 times in 5 states
> ...


Half of these bands sound like they got their names from Dave Barry's newspaper column.


----------



## FishingWithLoki (Sep 25, 2009)

Jethro Tull (many times)
Neil Young (also many times)
Deep Purple
Ted Nugent
Scorpions
Iron Maiden
Kiss
Natalie MacMaster
Fleetwood Mac
Pearl Jam
Andres Segovia (my first guitar teacher took me when I was about 13 years old - wow, I didn't realize then what a special honor this was to see the great (and sadly now late) Segovia perform live).
The Pogues
Motorhead

Not sure whether you would count these, but I've also attended the entire Ring series at the Seattle Opera, as well as numerous other orchestral events.


----------



## ecotec83 (Sep 7, 2009)

College pub: Simple Plan (my favorite band)
Waterfront festivals: Snow and Treble Charger

Would love to see Linkin Park in concert.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

My first concert ever was the Backstreet Boys in 1998. (Embarassing, but I was young.)

2001: Matchbox Twenty, Lifehouse
2002: Green Day, New Found Glory @ Warped Tour, Sum 41, Blink 182
2004: Green Day & New Found Glory
2008: American Idols Live Tour (went to see David Cook!), Sara Bareilles
2009: Ingrid Michaelson


----------



## piper11 (Nov 16, 2008)

Roger Waters (bass player from Pink Floyd)
Lou Reed
Zappa plays Zappa
Mogwai
Santana
The clarke/duke project
Jeff Beck

I went to the big day out festival in sydney as well in Jan. The best act was Neil Young but the Arctic Monkey's were OK and The prodigy were pretty crazy

I'd love to see Radiohead but they never come to Sydney!


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

None ...im probably the only one..how sad.


----------



## MrWorry (Sep 5, 2009)

My first concert was Megadeth back in the Early 90's with Corrosion of Conformity.

Others

White Zombie about 4 times (one time Halloween, another with Pantera)
Pantera 3 times (once with Slayer) 
Slayer 3 times (once with Soulfly)
SlipKnot/Rammstein
Metallica/System of a Down at LA Coliseum
Ozzfest 4 times first was when was Pantera headlined
Korn 3 times
Lalapallooza a couple of times
AC/DC
Janes Addiction

DJ Tiesto, Paul Van Dyk, Armin Van Bureen, John 00 Fleming

Steel Pulse


----------



## ConfirmedConfusion (Jul 25, 2009)

G3 Satriani, Vai and Petrucci. 2006
Iron Maiden Somewhere Back in Time Tour 2008
Joe Satriani 2008


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

I've been to see Bryan Adams once in Wembley (Wembley Stadium I think it was) in 1999, and then again in Brighton in what I think might have been the year after although can't really remember for sure now. Also saw Bonjovi in London once (again can't remember the year) Have seen Status Quo perform twice in my local town and once in Epsom (Epsom was in 2004, most recent one I attended was in 2006) and also saw Genesis perform in Twickenham, London in 2007. 

My favourite concerts were definitely the Bryan Adams and Genesis one's - though I enjoyed all of them!


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

I saw Silverchair and Nine Inch Nails in 2007. In a few weeks I'm going to see Alice in Chains which shall be lots of fun.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

fluch said:


> Awesome. I'm really looking forward to seeing them live. Have you heard their new album? I wish I could see The Jesus Lizard & Dinosaur Jr again. Amazing live bands.
> 
> Also, since there seem to be people here that like noisy/experimental stuff I notice that Faust are touring in America/Canada at the moment. I think they're quite an underrated live band. They tend not to play much of their old stuff, but their live shows are often unorthodox, which just makes them more entertaining: Alright...
> I loved the version of Dylan's Hard Rain they were playing a few years ago too.
> ...


haha that sounds awesome. faust was actually playing here on the weekend and i was considering going but i ended up not having enough money/forgetting about it, unfortunetly.

i don't believe i have heard OM's newest, only pilgrimage and conference of the birds. i'll have to check it out before their show this friday, thanks for reminding me!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Can remove Opeth from my list  Won't be back from Malaysia in time. They go on a 2 year break after this as well!!!!! BAH!


----------



## Havalina (Dec 18, 2004)

Foo Fighters, Smashing Pumpkins, Zwan, Sloan (x10), Sam Roberts (x2), 54-40, Tragically Hip (x4), Barenaked Ladies (x4), Incubus (?!ha), AFI (soon to be twice), Billy Talent, Pete Yorn, Lowest of the Low, Perfect Circle, Tea Party (3-4x?), I Mother Earth, Pixies (x3), Metric, Alexisonfire, Franz Ferdand, Blue Rodeo, Our Lady Peace (narveed days), Finger Eleven (greyest of blue skies days), Treble Charger (lol), Trans Siberian Orchestra (cheese but great), Matthew Good, KOS (?!opener), Marble Index, Moist, Spirit of the West (<3), Alanis Morissette, REM, The Cranberries, Joydrop, Robert Hodgson (Supertramp singer), Backstreet Boys (my first concert haha), Sarah McLachlan, Ben Harper, Jack Johnson, Weezer, The Cure (well actually bought the tickets but gave birth like the day before so couldn't go lol I pretend), plus a tonne of local bands no one has heard of and too numerous to name....but 2 of my favourites are the Kac Himself and the Blackflies.
Seeing Sloan again in TO tonight.....and a birthday AFI show lined up soon (!!!!!!!).
I wish I could remember dates and venues and openers....


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

i have seen dragonforce magnum styx helloween power quest katatonia blaze bayley nevermore marillion fozzy uriah heep fish dio spocks beard frost y+t gps europe asia hammerfall krokus + the poodles:clap:boogie


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Not many. I'm not really big on concerts.

Steve Vai (2005)
Joe Satriani (2006)
Dream Theater/Symphony X (2007)
Dream Theater/Opeth/2 bands I've never heard of (2009)


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I saw 3 Doors Down play in mobile a few weeks ago. That was a good time


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

Earth
Church of Misery (with Firebird)
Earthless (and Pontiak)
Porcupine Tree
Electric Wizard (and Blood Ceremony)
Orange Goblin
Damnation Festival - Firebird, The Gates of Slumber, A Storm of Light, Mistress, This Will Destroy You, Electric Wizard, and a few others.
Saint Vitus (and Orange Goblin)
Eyehategod

It was only this year and the last that I started going to see bands playing live, which is why I haven't seen that many... I'm gutted that I've missed out on so many great shows in the past.


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

Shadows Fall
Five Finger Death Punch
In Flames
Soilwork
Haste The Day
Atreyu
Armor For Sleep
The Used
Yellowcard
Lagwagon
Fall Out Boy (b4 they went mainstream)
Eighteen Visions
All That Remains
Vendetta Red
The Early November
Matchbook Romance
Taking Back Sunday
Motion City Soundtrack
Twelve Tribes
Alexisonfire
From Autumn To Ashes
Anatomy Of A Ghost
Beautiful Mistake
The AKA's
Senses Fail
Underoath
Everytime I Die
The Matches
The Blood Brothers
The Higher
Throwdown
Bury Your Dead
Between The Buried and Me
Darkest Hour
The Warriors
Silverstein
Otep
Dead to fall
Glassjaw
Hoods
Emery
Mewithoutyou
Norma Jean
He Is Legend
Finch


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Only just found out Opeth is playing in Sydney next week. Raaaaargh.


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

I just went to an awesome concert this past August, it was at Jones Beach in New York and it was called "Beatstock", various singers perform. My favorite;Cascada, performed there. They also had Backstreet Boys,Kelly Rowland, Kim Sozzi, Pitbull, and many others. Also had a Michael Jackson tribute done.

Got video here for you of Cascada and Michael Jackson tribute.


----------



## mistermet (Jan 26, 2008)

The last concert i saw was Paul McCartney at Fenway Park. Absolutely incredible. i'm a huge beatles fan and let me tell you...he may be nearly 70 years old, but the guy can still put on a show. he did a ton of Beatles stuff and some Wings and solo tunes as well. i think he's finished touring in the US for now, but if he comes around, i highly recommend going to see him.


----------



## duskyy (Oct 23, 2009)

I have only ever been to one(a year ago yesterday). It was Avenged Sevenfold with Buckcherry, Shinedown and Saving Abel. I really only wanted to see A7X but Shinedown was alright.

Saw Taproot, Cold, and Drowning Pool at local bars.


----------



## Sabriella (Nov 23, 2009)

Mercurochrome said:


> Fugazi (3 or 4 times)


 I'm slightly jealous.

Red Hot Chili Peppers
John Butler Trio
Santana
Soundwave '09 with Nine Inch Nails, Alice in Chains and more
And I want to see the Mars Volta next year but no one will go with me :?


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

Marilyn manson- 2 times
static x
cinder
shinedown
ten second drop
skrape
hypocrisy 
children of bodem
nevermore
dimmu borgir
western waste
unseen
the suicide machines-3 times
switchfoot
yellowcard
something corporate
less than jake
smile empty soul
the ataris
hoobastank
dashboard confessional
afi
twisted method- 3 times
40 below summer
dope- 2 times
mushroomhead- 3 times
reo speedwagon
end of the ropes
arch enemy
cradle of filth
sister kill cycle
bright eyes
jesse sykes and the hereafters
mensrea
A dozen furies
Devil Driver
whole wheat bread
Stretch Armstrong
i am avalanche
rob zombie
lacuna coil
soil
Gwar- 4 times
red chord-2 times
bleeding through
slayer
Cradle of filth
veins of jenna
blue oyster cult


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

The first band i ever saw was murderdolls at download fest 2003, i was 13  I also saw marilyn manson that day and Inme and deftones and some other bands. Then i saw manson again in november of that year.

In 2004 i saw scissor sisters, limp bizkit, siouxsie sioux, blondie, slipknot twice, damage plan, korn, machine head, metallica when joey jordison played with them  and a few more at download fest lol

In 2005 i saw nine inch nails (they were amazing!) i had after party tickets to meet NIN but my parents dragged me home 
and i went to download fest again lol i saw, slipknot, slayer, mudvayne, black sabbath  motorhead, billy idol and black label society at hob

in 2006 i went to monsters of rock and saw alice cooper and deep purple, they were amazing too

At some point i went to see siouxsie again, i think 2007? oh and 2006 i saw ozzy and black label society.

oh and last year i saw 3 doors down at the o2 then when we got home we realised we had tickets to meet the band


----------



## secretlyshecries (Sep 10, 2009)

I haven't been to many. Muse in 2007, and the Big Day Out this year. I'm going again next year because Muse are gonna be there, lol. *clutches ticket*


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Dream Theater this Thursday! Booooya


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

mistermet said:


> The last concert i saw was Paul McCartney at Fenway Park. Absolutely incredible. i'm a huge beatles fan and let me tell you...he may be nearly 70 years old, but the guy can still put on a show. he did a ton of Beatles stuff and some Wings and solo tunes as well. i think he's finished touring in the US for now, but if he comes around, i highly recommend going to see him.


Yeah I've heard he still puts on a great show, even though he's getting up there. At this point it's probably about the closest thing to a "Beatles" show one can get to, and who knows how many more years he'll be doing that.

I've never been to a real concert :/


----------



## AHolivier (Aug 6, 2009)

Zephyr said:


> I've never been to a real concert :/


Don't worry - you're not alone!


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

secretlyshecries said:


> I haven't been to many. Muse in 2007, and the Big Day Out this year. I'm going again next year because Muse are gonna be there, lol. *clutches ticket*


im going to see them when they come to the states as well. i also like the silversun pickups who are their opening act throughout the tour.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

311, April 16, 2009. My first and only concert. I was in the front, 20-ish feet from the band. =] Seriously, that night was so insanely awesome.

I wanted to see Sole & the Skyrider band a while back, but that was back in NM. =[


----------



## izzy (Dec 18, 2009)

The White Stripes
Rasputina (twice)
The Cure
The Rapture
Mogwai
Interpol
Fiona Apple
Damien Rice
Eagles of Death Metal
Pretty Girls Make Graves
Giant Drag
Irving
The Futureheads
M.I.A.
Queens of the Stone Age
Cold War Kids
Bjork


----------



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)

lastofthekews said:


> *2008*
> DeMontfort Hall, Leicester: Eugene McGuinness, Goldfrapp
> 
> *2009 *
> ...


Since the above, i've seen:

Oasis Leisure Centre, Swindon: Morrissey (who collapsed after one song), Doll & The Kicks

DeMontfort Hall, Leicester: Ian Brown

Civic Centre, Wolverhapton: Madness

Edinburgh Hogmanay Concert in the Park: Codeine Velvet Club (one of The Fratellis side-project), The Noisettes, Madness


----------



## theJdogg (Sep 18, 2009)

Gift of Gab
Del the Funkee homosapien
Japanther and No-Fi Soul Rebellion too many times to count. These bands bring crowd participation to another level. I lose my SA with these guys.
Lyrics Born
Weezer
Bob Dylan
Arcade Fire, Chris Cornel, and Smashing Pumpkins at Pukelpop 2007, Belgium
Less than Jake twice
Mad Caddies twice
Rancid(would kill to have seen opivy or Common Rider)
A french polka band covering American 80's superhits
Captured! By Robots
Willie Nelson
Crown City Rockers
I mostly catch local acts or small touring bands. I don't do it as often now because I'm broke and most of my old drinking buddies moved out of town. I dont' like to drink as much anyways. Some of these ain't the biggest bands, but their performances had an impact me. Music is subjective.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Yeah Yeah Yeahs and K.C. and the Sunshine Band. I don't think I'll ever go to another concert. Being crammed in with a bunch of strangers, no thank you.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Paul McCartney! Jack Johnson & Fall Out Boy (twas a gift or I would not have gone haha) and locals that play at a little place in my town


----------



## BroBuddyDudeMan (Jan 11, 2010)

I know this isn't all of them....

Megadeth
Children of Bodom x3
Trivium
Billy Talent x2
Buckethead
Epica x2
Visions of Atlantis
Arch Emeny
Lamb of God
The Offspring
Nightwish
Avenged Sevenfold
Obscura
Cannibal Corpse
Protest the Hero
All that Remains
Sum 41
Green Day
In Flames
Alexisonfire
Silverstein 
Haste the Day
Daath

**Note, my music taste has changed over time


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)

Slipknot, which was awesome. Trivium opened for them as well as Coheed and Cambria, but I'm not including C&C seeing as they sucked beyond recognition.


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

I've never been to any concerts. Partly because I've been too afraid, & partly because I have no one to go with.


----------



## magdalena23 (Jan 28, 2010)

*concerts*

*2002*
Incubus
Korn
Disturbed

*2003*
Godsmack
Seether
Evanescence
Janes Addiction(Lollapalooza)
Incubus(Lollapalooza)
Audioslave(Lollapalooza)
30 Seconds To Mars(Lollapalooza)
QOTS(Lollapalooza)
MuDvAyNe
Powerman 5000
Deftones
Slayer(Jagermeister Tour)
Hatebreed(Jagermeister Tour)

*2004
*A Perfect Circle
Deftones

*2005
*Audioslave
Damian Marley 2x

*2006
*Deftones

*2007*
Maná
TOOL
Marilyn Manson(Summer Tour)
Slayer(Summer Tour)
Bleeding Through(Summer Tour)
Ozzy(ozzfest 07')
Lamb Of God(ozzfest 07')
Static-X(ozzfest 07')
Public Enemy(SXSW)
Stephen Marley

*2008*
Marilyn Manson_(Rape Of The World Tour)_
Cheech & Chong(Light Up America Tour)

*2009*
Marilyn Manson(Mayhem Fest)
Slayer(Mayhem Fest)
Killswitch Engage(Mayhem Fest)
Trivium(Mayhem Fest)
Cannibal Corpse(Mayhem Fest)
All That Remains(Mayhem Fest)
Hatebreed(Decimation Of The Nation)
Chimaira(Decimation Of The Nation)

*2010*(edit)
TOOL(Summer Tour)

These are the bands I like and remember....but i'm sure there were more that were on those tours....


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

Uhhhh hmm lemme see Dream Theatre, Dweezil Zappa, 3, Scale the Summit, Ozzy Osbourne + Zakk Wylde, Hatebreed, Soulfly, Judas Priest, Serj Tankian,,,some others blah blahhhh


----------



## Smitten (Oct 30, 2006)

Patrick Wolf x 2, Sia, Conor Oberst, Cut Copy, The Panics, Black Kids, Simian Mobile Disco, Ladytron, Crystal Castles, Css, Jamie T, Panic @ the Disco, Rufus Wainwright, Lisa Mitchell. 

At festivals I've seen Strokes, Vines, White stripes, Peaches, Jurrassic 5, Kraftwerk, Mars Volta, Augie March


----------



## TurningPoint (Jan 27, 2010)

I've only ever been to Lacuna Coil this past October.

It was the best $20 I have ever spent. <3 Cristina Scabbia.


----------



## GojiraMadness (Jan 14, 2010)

magdalena23 said:


> *2002*
> Incubus
> Korn
> Disturbed
> ...


Holy crap, I'm jealous


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

So, um, at the risk of you all laughing at me:

1999
Sloan w/Rufus Wainwright

2000 
Sloan

2001
Rufus Wainwright w/Tegan & Sara

2002
Belle & Sebastian w/The Aislers Set
Weezer w/Ozma
The Hives
The Vines
Grade & Catch 22
Dashboard Confessional TWICE, for some crazy reason
Warped Tour, mainly so I could see the Planet Smashers but also to hang out with this guy I had a mondo crush on

2003
The Weakerthans w/The Constantines
Sloan w/Joel Plaskett
Coldplay
Weezer w/Dashboard
All American Rejects. I know.

2004
Andrew W.K. Omg ahaha this was wonderful.
Tegan & Sara w/Matt Sharp of all people

2007
The Weakerthans w/two unremarkable opening acts

I feel that there were maybe more than this but I guess I lost the tickets. I saw Sarah Harmer twice but I don't remember when.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

pita said:


> 2002
> Belle & Sebastian w/The Aislers Set


Belle & Sebastian is probably at the top of the list of bands I'd like to see live but haven't.


----------



## Catching Fire (Apr 23, 2009)

Arch Enemy last week


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Black Sabbath, Pantera, Judas Priest, Dream Theater, Slayer, Morbid Angel, Megadeth, Dio, Van Halen, Motorhead, Soulfly, Yngwie Malmsteen, Rammstein, Iron Maiden, Heaven and Hell, Opeth, Arch Enemy, Jeff Beck, Sepultura, Helloween, Meshuggah, Allan Holdsworth, Extreme, Kiss, Steve Vai, Joe Satriani and a ton of other bands that i cant remember right now


----------



## Jessiscool8 (Jan 28, 2010)

Ponytail
Arcade Fire
Bloc Party
TV On the Radio
Mastodon
Mastodon w/Dethklok
Dillinger Escape Plan
Murder by Death...a lot of times.
Avett Brothers
Church of the Red Museum
Langhorne Slim
Taking Back Sunday...lame
Blink 182 and Green Day...high school days.
Yeasayer
Islands
I can't think of any others but, I feel like I'm leaving some out.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

since last posting:

Os Mutantes
OM + Lichens
Daniel Johnston
A Place To Bury Strangers
The Jesus Lizard
Dinosaur Jr (2nd time seeing them)


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

anonymid said:


> Belle & Sebastian is probably at the top of the list of bands I'd like to see live but haven't.


It was worth the high ticket price. Do it if you ever have the opportunity.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

was that belle & sebastian show the one at the docks (now known as the sound academy) a few years back? they sound like they'd be great live and i'd love to see them but what an awful venue for them to play.



gilt said:


> This is dating me, but here goes:
> 
> U2 (13 times)
> The Alarm(twice)
> ...


cocteau twins :O how were they?


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

probably showing my age as well:

Metallica 4 times, inclu the Master of Puppets tour
Guns N Roses
KISS
Soundgarden
Pink Floyd
AudioSlave
Nickelback
Seether
30 Seconds to Mars
Fallout Boy
Queensryche
Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers
Eric Clapton


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

nothing to fear said:


> was that belle & sebastian show the one at the docks (now known as the sound academy) a few years back? they sound like they'd be great live and i'd love to see them but what an awful venue for them to play.


They were at kool haus and it didn't really do them justice, but the show was amazing all the same.

I would like to see them at massey hall or something like that. Partly because I think it would suit their sound better, and partly because I'm an old woman and I like to sit down.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

I went to see the chemical brothers a few years back, before that I have been to a few festivals and also saw the wildhearts and therapy?


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Saw Atomic Kitten when I was 20 or something with my mate and his sister =D


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Music as A Weapon Tour with Chevelle and Disturbed.


----------



## C 13 (Feb 21, 2010)

Sepultura, Diary of Dreams, VNV Nation (2005 and 2008), and a whole bunch of South African bands (not really by choice... lol).


----------



## Tiffx (Sep 28, 2009)

What the... people have gone to so many shows I'm jealous. 

The only concerts I've been to worth mentioning, 
Green Day
Muse
Rise Against 
The Script (I'm not even a fan, just went with a friend) 
Some other Australian bands people probably don't know. 

I wish to go to more in the future. There are so many bands I have to see but it just comes down to the right timing and such.


----------



## ConfirmedConfusion (Jul 25, 2009)

Recently saw Porcupine Tree!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

ConfirmedConfusion said:


> Recently saw Porcupine Tree!


:teeth

Saw them in Brisbane. So awesome.


----------



## C 13 (Feb 21, 2010)

Tiffx said:


> What the... people have gone to so many shows I'm jealous.
> 
> The only concerts I've been to worth mentioning,
> Green Day
> ...


Rise Against? Lol, it's my best friend's favourite band... she's obsessed!  They're not really my style, but they are damn good.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Simple Plan 
Our Lady Peace
The Offspring - I was 17. The show was fantastic!! 
Fall Out Boy. This was out of pure choice and boy was I happy. 
+44 
Cobra Starship
Papa Roach 
Mayday Parade

My dream is to see Set Your Goals, Senses Fail, and The Used. 
Linkin Park would be fantastic or Three Days Grace.


----------



## TMD18 (Sep 15, 2009)

Tiffx said:


> What the... people have gone to so many shows I'm jealous.
> 
> The only concerts I've been to worth mentioning,
> Green Day
> ...


I've seen Green Day and Rise Against last year. Unheard of bands I've seen are endless......recently: Crime in Stereo(twice), The Wonder Years, Four Year Strong(Twice), Anti-flag, Rancid(twice), SET YOUR GOALS(twice).....


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

U2 (3 times)
Snow Patrol
Blur
The Prodigy
The Cardigans
Meat Loaf
The Charlatans
The Hot House Flowers
The Killers
The Script


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

The Saw Doctors(too many times)
Aslan
The Coronas


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I don't know if I remember all,but probably some of the concerts I've been has been ****ty so they probably don't count.:b

Behemoth(3-4 times)
Blood red throne
King Crimson
Anathema
Iron Maiden
Slayer
Amon Amarth
Madder Mortem
Obituary
Zeenon
Atrox
Gorgoroth
Carcass
Opeth(2 times)
Paradise Lost
My dying bride
Gojira
Necrophagist
Morbid Angel
Mayhem(2 times)
El Caco
Enslaved(5 times)
Susperia
Twisted Sister
Black Sabbath(with Dio)
Immortal
Satyricon
Atheist
Mastodon
Witchcraft
Judas Priest
Katatonia
Khold
Nile
Primordial
Vader

++more


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ pretty epic taste in music there.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Ospi said:


> ^^ pretty epic taste in music there.


Thanks,I think?


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Marilyn Manson
Emilie Autumn
Snoop Dogg 
and some local bands :roll


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Invisible_girl said:


> Thanks,I think?


lol yes a good thing :b


----------



## JEmerson (Mar 25, 2010)

I used to be totally into country music, so those tend to be from a few years ago while the rock and pop concerts are more current. 

Maroon 5 (twice)
Hedley
Green Day
Jimmy Eat World
The Hives
Sara Bareilles
The Donnas
The Killers
Rob Thomas
David Cook
Def Leppard (twice)
Poison
Faith Hill (twice)
Shania Twain
LeAnn Rimes (twice)
Emerson Drive (three times)
Tim McGraw
Sheryl Crow
James Blunt


I bought tickets and actually went to concerts to see The Script and OneRepublic opening for other bands. Guess what? Both times, they cancelled at the last minute and did not perform. So they are not on my list yet and it pisses me off.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

JEmerson said:


> I used to be totally into country music, so those tend to be from a few years ago while the rock and pop concerts are more current.
> 
> Maroon 5 (twice)
> Hedley
> ...


So jealous of about half those bands/ artist.

For me,
Blink 182,
Green Day,
Simple Plan,
Hilltop Hoods, (best by far)
Gryoscope, (just a small gig)

Hilltop Hoods live was incredible, will see them again next time they are in brisbane, not even really my style of music.


----------



## origami potato (Jan 9, 2010)

I was forced to see Faith Hill and Trace Adkins at CFD. *laughs* (Cheyenne Frontier Days yeah...) My parents were big on country music and it's usually a given for people who live in Wyoming for some reason.. 

I went and seen Weezer in concert. (I <3 =w=) They had The Kaiser Chiefs open for them, then afterwards The Foo Fighters. (which I left because they were too loud haha) 

Then later, I went to a Def Leppard at CFD because my dad had a couple spare tickets. haha 

That's it for now. I'm not a fan of loud, overcrowded events.


----------



## Reni (Nov 25, 2009)

the first and last concert I ever went to was a b2k concert back in 2003. I use to love them. I sat in the nose bleed section. I saw b2k marques houston, bow wow. js and nick cannon.


I'd love to see lady gaga this summer


----------



## kiwismile (Jan 10, 2010)

Some of you have seen an incredible amount of performances. (I'm only _slightly _jealous) My list:

Good Charlotte w/Sum 41 & some small band I don't remember
Evanescence w/Julien-K & Sick Puppies
She Wants Revenge w/Switches & couple other bands I didn't care for
LM.C (@ AX '08 Battle of the Bands)
*Mutemath* w/As Tall As Lions 
(HIGHLY recommend seeing Mutemath live; they have an amazing energy in person that their recorded stuff doesn't do justice to)​Epica w/two opening bands I forgot the names of

Last fall I was supposed to see Imogen Heap with a friend, but Imogen got sick and had to cancel the show. They did say anyone who held onto tickets from that show (instead of getting a refund) would be able to use them when she's back in Spring.

In May I'm going to see Ok Go.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Jimmy Buffett
Crosby Stills Nash and Young
Foreigner


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> U2 (3 times)
> Snow Patrol
> Blur
> The Prodigy
> ...


Would love to have seen U2 and Meatloaf


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

JEmerson said:


> I used to be totally into country music, so those tend to be from a few years ago while the rock and pop concerts are more current.
> 
> *Maroon 5* (twice)
> Hedley
> ...


*A lot on this list I would have liked*


----------



## kiwismile (Jan 10, 2010)

Tiffx said:


> What the... people have gone to so many shows I'm jealous.
> 
> The only concerts I've been to worth mentioning,
> Green Day
> ...


I know how you feel. Btw, if I saw Muse live, I'd never care if I went to another concert. I wish their concerts cost a little less, and weren't hours and hours away every time.


----------



## Michael Patrick (Mar 23, 2010)

Ospi, did you get to see The Weakerthans at Soundwave? They are awesome

I've seen;

Radiohead
Grizzley Bear
MGMT
The Weakerthans x2
Sam Roberts x5
Wolf Parade
Wintersleep x2
Hey Rosetta x2
Stars
Broken Social Scene
Jack Johnson
Two Hours Traffic( amazing band from PEI Canada )
Gogol Bordello
Joel Plaskett Emergency x2
The Black Keys
Plants and Animals
Final Fantasy
The Constantines
Neil Young
Pearl Jam x2
The Doors of the Twenty First Century, minus Jim Morrisson of course
The Decemberists

Thats it i think, music is my favorite thing in the world.
I'm seeing The Arcade Fire in August, and Metric in April.
A couple of these shouldn't count, i usually get plastered to see shows. It's the SA, when i saw Sam Roberts last i couldn't remember most of it.


----------



## myshkin (Jan 30, 2010)

Invisible_girl said:


> I don't know if I remember all,but probably some of the concerts I've been has been ****ty so they probably don't count.:b
> 
> Behemoth(3-4 times)
> Blood red throne
> ...


I don't listen to metal anymore (with a few exceptions) but I used to. Your list brought up a lot of memories.
Of the ones you listed, I have seen Mastodon, Satyricon, Morbid Angel, Opeth, and Amon Amarth.

I am soooo jealous of King Crimson!


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

As a kid

Jan and Dean
Oldiesfest (several years, forget the exact dates)
Jinglebell Rock
Franki Valli and The Four Seasons
Peter, Paul, and Mary

97
Matchbox 20
Soul Asylum
Julian Lennon

98

Ringo Starr and his All-Star Band

99

Billy Joel
Christina Aguilera
Destiny's Child
Soul Decision
Matchbox Twenty
Everclear

2003

Rush
Peter Gabriel
Marillion

2005

Porcupine Tree

2009
Howling Bells
Someone else (who opened for Coldplay, forget his name)
Coldplay

2010(upcoming)

Porcupine Tree (in May)


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

I've been to lots, but I had to mention last week's Dead Weather show. Daaaaammmnnnn, Jack White is foine. I was right up front. 

See them, if you have the chance. They...are...AWESOME.:nw


----------



## VivaEmptinessRoses (Mar 31, 2010)

Cradle of Filth, Satyricon, HIM(April)


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Alan Root (as a little kid at church)
The B-52s (Free concert at state fair as a little kid)
Good Charlotte and Lola Ray (Age 14)
Relient K, Emery, The Sleeping, Hawthorne Heights, Plain White Ts (Nintendo Tour, age 16)
Relient K, Mae, Sherwood (Age 17)


----------



## Jurexic5 (Jun 23, 2009)

Have to say I'm super amp'd for Coachella ella ella ella ey ey ey.. woo!


----------



## TMD18 (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm really hyped for Bamboozle 2010(NYC) this year with Paramore and Weezer headlining. Can't wait!


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

myshkin said:


> I am soooo jealous of King Crimson!


Yeah,they were great
Pretty small venue which made it even better !


----------



## Lumiere (Jun 13, 2009)

I've seen The Fall every year since 2006.
I saw Gene's last ever gig in 2004 (I queued for about 40 minutes outside the wrong venue, lol).

That's all. I never know anyone who shares my musical interests, so I have to go alone and that's quite nerve-wracking.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

As a kid:
The Steve Miller Band - NYS Fair Grandstand. I was very young for this one, maybe about 6 or 7. I don't remember much from it. I went with my family (parents and brother)
Shaina Twain - NYS Fair Grandstand (not during the fair). I was maybe 11 or so. Went with my parents and a couple other people. It was during this massive thunderstorm, lightning almost hit the stage.
ELO - NYS Fair court. in 2000 Concert was free with the price of admission. It was a very good concert, especially for free. Also with my parents.

Nothing since, however upcoming

Rush - Saratoga Performing Arts Center. I'll be going to this one alone. I was debating on it for a while since they are coming to the fair this year, but I would regret it if I didn't. I got whatever row V is (if I read the seating chart correctly, I think it's about 21 rows back) in the center on the presale. (July 23)
Rush - NYS Fair Grandstand. Yup 2 Rush concerts in one tour. This one is a lot closer to home, and was unexpected (I was planning for the above show). I jumped out of my seat when I saw it on the webpage. I might be going with my parents...not sure. Or maybe someone else. I have until Saturday morning to figure it out. I had to pass up the presale because of it. One way or another I'll be there. (September 2)

Maybe some other ones this year, but those are the only 2 I am completely set on going to (especially since I already bought tickets to the SPAC show).


----------



## Noir6 (Jan 19, 2010)

fluch said:


> I've been to a lot of things so I can afford to be a little selective in what I list...I started in about 2002 & still go to about 1 a month on average, so it's really my main form of entertainment. Going to shows its the best thing ever really.
> 
> Dinosaur Jr.
> Oneida
> ...


wow, I'd love to see Einstürzende Neubauten and Sisters of Mercy! I haven't been to many concerts due to anxiety. Some of you guys have been to some great shows... it's an inspiration. my last one was:

Peter Murphy


----------



## banjerbanjo (May 18, 2009)

pyramidsong said:


> I've been to lots, but I had to mention last week's Dead Weather show. Daaaaammmnnnn, Jack White is foine. I was right up front.
> 
> See them, if you have the chance. They...are...AWESOME.:nw


I'm going to see them in a couple weeks. I've heard nothing but good things about their live shows.


----------



## magdalena23 (Jan 28, 2010)

*2002*
Incubus
Korn
Disturbed

*2003*
Godsmack
Seether
Evanescence
Janes Addiction(Lollapalooza)
Incubus(Lollapalooza)
Audioslave(Lollapalooza)
30 Seconds To Mars(Lollapalooza)
QOTS(Lollapalooza)
MuDvAyNe
Powerman 5000
Deftones
Slayer(Jagermeister Tour)
Hatebreed(Jagermeister Tour)

*2004
*A Perfect Circle
Deftones

*2005
*Audioslave
Damian Marley 2x

*2006
*Deftones

*2007*
Maná
TOOL
Marilyn Manson(Summer Tour)
Slayer(Summer Tour)
Bleeding Through(Summer Tour)
Ozzy(ozzfest 07')
Lamb Of God(ozzfest 07')
Static-X(ozzfest 07')
Public Enemy(SXSW)
Stephen Marley/Damian Marley

*2008*
Marilyn Manson_(Rape Of The World Tour)_
Cheech & Chong(Light Up America Tour)

*2009*
Marilyn Manson(Mayhem Fest)
Slayer(Mayhem Fest)
Killswitch Engage(Mayhem Fest)
Trivium(Mayhem Fest)
Cannibal Corpse(Mayhem Fest)
All That Remains(Mayhem Fest)
Hatebreed(Decimation Of The Nation)
Chimaira(Decimation Of The Nation)

*2010*
TOOL(Summer Tour)

*2011*
Maná(Drama Y Luz Tour)
A Perfect Circle

(I keep my ticket stubs
These are the bands I like and remember....but i'm sure there were more that were on those tours....


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero (Sep 29, 2010)

I used to be scared of concerts... but not any longer! These are in order from best to worst.

1.Dr.Dog (terrific live band, favourite band at the time and only a couple hundred of people went)
2.Bob Dylan (epic beyond my wildest dreams. Hearing him play Like a Rolling Stone live allowed to cross it off my list of things I need to do before I die!)
3.Neil Young (Good show, first show I'd ever been too)
4.The Black Keys (decent line up, opener was awful, sound quality in the arena was bad but they still rocked)
5.Van Morrison (he was cranky and played his newer stuff which wasnt very good)


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

nothing to fear said:


> cocteau twins :O how were they?


yes! interesting...tell us all, gilt..?!


----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)

Eminem
Lil Jon & The Eastside Boyz
50 cent
Ice Cube
Lil Wayne
Keri Hilson 
Keyshia Cole
Gorilla Zoe
Bow Wow
Trans Siberian Orchestra
Blue Man Group
Rascal Flatts
Taylor Swift
Fall Out Boy
Blink-182
Cute Is What We Aim For
Plain White T's
Three Days Grace
Cobra Starship
+44
The Academy Is
Jamie Foxx
Gym Class Heroes
Colbie Caillat


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

As a kid: The Wiggles (as much as that counts)
Earlier this year: Weird Al Yankovic (was awesome)


----------



## Hideko (Jul 2, 2011)

Lumiere said:


> I've seen The Fall every year since 2006.
> I saw Gene's last ever gig in 2004 (I queued for about 40 minutes outside the wrong venue, lol).
> 
> That's all. I never know anyone who shares my musical interests, so I have to go alone and that's quite nerve-wracking.


Have never seen the Fall but am a fanatic about them,:yes live where they would never come around to, ashamed to say I have 53 CDs by them.:roll Won't list the concerts I've been to, save it for later, but like you don't find anyone, especially around my age who has somewhat the same music interests as me.


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

Vanilla Ice - I was 11 years old, I swear! :lol

Ice Cube/Cypress Hill - It was a double bill and I went to school the next day deaf and without sleep.

Portishead - The last one I went to before my SA kicked in, it was a goodie though.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Nine Inch Mails - With Teeth Tour (2006)
Dream Theatre and Iron Maiden - The Final Frontier Tour (July 3, 2010)
Testament, Megadeth and Slayer - Canadian Carnage Tour (July 29, 2010)
Linkin Park - A Thousand Suns Tour (February 8, 2011)
Protest The Hero - Scurrilous Tour (May 6, 2011)
Spewgore, Ash Lee Blade, Reanimator, Eternal Judgement, Titans Eve, Dimension and Fatality - Thrash**** Thrash Bash (July 2, 2011)

Have Heavy T.O. coming up soon, looking forward to that. Wish I could have gotten to go to Edgefest this year.


----------



## 266x (Jun 30, 2011)

I've seen

Rush
blink-182

I'd like to go see a hip-hop concert too!


----------



## massive headwound harry (Apr 30, 2011)

I haven't been to too many. Let's see:
Our Lady Peace / 54-40 / I Mother Earth / The Killjoys
Pearl Jam - on Canada Day. There were fireworks going off behind the amphitheatre during the last song.
Muse - in a little bar before they got famous
The Mars Volta
Portugal. The Man - just saw them this May. Pretty sweet.

That's about it. Hopefully I'll see Tool someday.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

I saw avril lavigne and swollen members with my cousin when I was 12.
And I've seen the trews few years after that.

And that's it.
LOL *tear*


----------



## Dan iel (Feb 13, 2011)

Saw Reel Big Fish in Feb this year and saw the finnish rock band HIM in 2004 

Need to go see more bands!


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

piscesvixen said:


> Iron Maiden Dream Theatre (The Final Frontier World Tour) - July 3, 2010
> Canadian Carnage Tour: Megadeth, Testament, Slayer - July 29, 2010


I was there too!


----------



## Nathan Talli (Dec 13, 2010)

Airborne Toxic Event
Chairlift
Deathcab for Cutie
Decemberists
Franz Ferdinand
Kooks
Nada Surf
Rogue Wave
The Shins
Snow Patrol
Vampire Weekend


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

piscesvixen said:


> Really? Both concerts were amazing...Remember when Eddie came on the stage during Iron Maiden?? And at the Canadian Carnage show, I was sitting a row in front of one of the guys from the band Anvil. People kept coming up in my aisle to talk to him...
> 
> By the way, it really is a small world cause I live in the same city as you


Heh, I remember the Maiden show quite well. Bruce is a maniac for how old he is. And my dad pointed out the guys at Canadian Carnage from Anvil, as the show was finished and we were walking to the bathrooms.

Small world indeed.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

kathy903 said:


> I saw avril lavigne and swollen members with my cousin when I was 12.


*Struggles mightily to resist overwhelming urge to make bad sex joke.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

*2007
*Silverchair
Nine Inch Nails

*2009
*Alice in Chains
*
2010*Big D and the Kids Table
Andrew Jackson Jihad
Mouthwash
JB Conspiracy
Jimmy the Squirrel
All sorts of other Ska/Reggae/Punk madness
_
Greenman Festival 2010
_Joanna Newsom
Laura Marling
Johnny Flynn
Mumford and Sons
Smoke Fairies
First Aid Kit
All kinds of folk/blues etc. 
*
2011
*Smoke Fairies
Andrew Jackson Jihad

You might not know of most of the bands I've posted, as they're not really mainstream. The crowds weren't very big either. So a lot of them weren't really concerts but would be classed as "gigs" I guess. From what I've experienced the gigs are just as fun as concerts. Gigs don't have RIDICULOUS waiting times (Except Alice in Chains were very quick to get out there). I especially loved the Smoke Fairies gig because I even got to congratulate them afterwards and they said thanks for coming. Rockstars don't give you that down to earth treatment :b


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

I saw Phish 7 times this year, one of them was a 3 day festival.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Just some local bands. The Stanfields, Beyond Ash, etc. 

I'm going to see The Stanfields and The Trews at the end of the month though.


----------



## clair de lune (Dec 20, 2010)

*2005:*
Foo Fighters (In Your Honor tour)
Alice Cooper

*2006:*
Rolling Stones

*2007:*
Wolfmother
Arts County Fair XVI, with Sam Roberts headlining
Brian Setzer/The Pretenders/ZZ Top
Th'Legendary Shack*Shakers
Turbonegro
Heart
Dropkick Murphys

*2008:*
A Whole Lotta Led (Zeppelin cover band)
Foo Fighters (Echoes, Silence, Patience & Grace tour)
M.I.A. (this was AWESOME)
Lupe Fiasco/Rihanna/N.E.R.D./Kanye West
Weird Al Yankovic (childhood dream = complete)
Thunderstruck (AC/DC cover band)
Alice Cooper

*2009:*
Beyoncé (YES YES YES YES)
The Ting Tings
Turbonegro
Fleetwood Mac
The Veronicas
Eagles of Death Metal (BEST smaller-venue show I've ever seen)
Kings of Leon
AC/DC

*2010:*
Conan O'Brien's comedy tour
AMS Block Party, with Barenaked Ladies headlining (I don't remember much of that night...)

*2011:*
Ms. Lauryn Hill
Upcoming: Foo Fighters, Kings of Leon


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

In a half an hour, I will leave from home to go and watch Bon Jovi, DUCK YEAH!!!


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Aly Bain & Phil Cunningham x 4
Koshka x 3
Celtic Fiddle Festival 
Altan
Lúnasa
Michael McGoldrick, John McCusker & John Doyle
Michael McGoldrick Band
Fiddler's Bid
Aly Bain, Ale Muller & Bruce Molsky
Le Vent Du Nord
The Aliens
Carmen Souza
Leonard Cohen
Tinariwen
Abyssinians
Mulatu Astatke
Nas & Damian Marley
Staff Benda Bilili
Roy Ayers with Pete Rock


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

clair de lune said:


> *2005:*
> Foo Fighters (In Your Honor tour)
> *2008:*
> Foo Fighters (Echoes, Silence, Patience & Grace tour)
> ...


I see somebody likes the Foo. :b


----------



## clair de lune (Dec 20, 2010)

Yeah...maybe. Just a bit though.


----------



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

1988:
Willie Nelson

1989:
Beach Boys

1995:
Reba McEntire (lol)

2001:
Chantal Kreviazuk
U2
Garbage

2002:
Our Lady Peace

2005:
U2 (x2)
Dashboard Confessional
Institute
Great Big Sea

2006:
Great Big Sea (x3)

2007:
Keane
The Tragically Hip
Great Big Sea
The Police

2008:
Great Big Sea (x2)

2009:
Great Big Sea (x2)
Kathleen Edwards
Carbon Leaf
U2
The Tragically Hip

2010:
Great Big Sea

2011:
U2
Florence + the Machine
Tragically Hip (end of this month)
Great Big Sea (next month)


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm going to take a completely uneducated guess that you like Great Big Sea and U2. Dunno why, but I'm just taking a guess.

I've got Heavy T.O. coming up at the end of the month, think another SAS member is going to be there as well! Piscesvixen, are you going to that? You seem to have been at the last two I went to. :b


----------



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

GunnyHighway said:


> I'm going to take a completely uneducated guess that you like Great Big Sea and U2. Dunno why, but I'm just taking a guess.


LOL. A lot of those shows on my list were in actually Toronto (I see your location)...I used to live in Buffalo but all the good musicians don't come there. I saw U2 once in TO and once in Hamilton...Police in Toronto...


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm kind of old, so way too many to remember from '96 to present day.

The last show was an Aussie band *Jebediah*, doing a reunion show.

The last internationally known artist I saw was *Ben Folds* a month or so back.

Best gig I've been to was *...and You'll Know Us By the Trail of Dead* in 2002.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

I go to more than enough these days.

Last one was Animal Collective about a week ago.

Next one coming up is Burnt By The Sun farewell show this Wednesday.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

From this weekend:
- Braids
- Lupe Fiasco
- caught a bit of Cheap Trick before the stage collapsed down.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Gorillaz said:


> From this weekend:
> - Braids
> - Lupe Fiasco
> - *caught a bit of Cheap Trick before the stage collapsed down*.


As long as Mommy's alright and Daddy's alright.


----------



## mytony (Jul 19, 2011)

All good,thanks.


----------



## therunaways (Nov 21, 2010)

When I was a kid...Britney Spears and Destiny's Child :blank

I haven't been to many concerts, but the most recent I've been to is Heart and Joan Jett and the Blackhearts.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

mytony said:


> All good,thanks.


Right on dude, I was there too!!


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

The Killers
Arctic Monkeys
Foals
Interpol
Franz Ferdinand
La Roux
Eagles of Death Metal
Blonde Redhead
Kings of Leon
MGMT


----------



## artandis (Jun 5, 2011)

senrab said:


> 1988:
> Willie Nelson
> 
> 1989:
> ...


You've gotten to see Florence + the Machine? I'm SO JEALOUS!!!!!


----------



## artandis (Jun 5, 2011)

Rihanna (meh)
Gwen Stefani (meh)
Katy Perry (meh)
Metric
Tegan and Sara
Billy Talent
Bif Naked
Theory of a Deadman
The Stars

Last year went to an outdoor all day concert that had : Arkells, Bad Religion, Mother Mother, Weezer, KO, City and Color, Rise Against, Wintersleep, and Tokyo Police Club. I'm going again this year.

I've gone to see lots of smaller/ not well known/ local bands play as well.


----------



## mirry (Jul 20, 2011)

Britney Spears (x2)
Destiny's Child
Good Charlotte
Dir en grey (at a Family Values Tour, so other bands as well)
Eisley
Coldplay
Mogwai
Portugal. The Man

And I'm hoping to see Kid Cudi next month


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

piscesvixen said:


> Yes, I want to go!! Are you going both Saturday & Sunday or just one of the days?
> 
> First I have to find out if I'm working on the weekend or not though, and then see if I can make it to at least one of the days.
> 
> My SA is kicking in for this concert though, I've never been to Downsview Park before...Have you? What's it like as a concert venue, I know there are no seats right? The longest I've been at a concert was 4-5 hrs but not for a whole day...


Just Saturday. I've never been to Downsview before though. I'm gonna be with my dad since he's gotta see Motorhead every time they come to town. :b


----------



## furever grateful (Jul 11, 2011)

I don't even know, this is a hard one....doesn't it all start to run together after awhile. Vague, yes.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Avril Lavigne
Smaller bands/artists
Green Day
Cancer Bats, Against Me, Alexisonfire and Billy Talent, all in one concert (in that order)
Girlicious! lol
Oh and Drake! I forgot all about him. Did not enjoy that one very much >_> I felt awkward the whole time. I guess that's why I didn't remember going until now.


----------



## moltr3z (Jul 19, 2011)

*2008, Indonesia
*Avenged Sevenfold

*2011, USA
*Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

In no particular order, these are the major shows I can remember going to:

Atmosphere (several times)
Brother Ali (x2)
Eyedea (several times)
Metallica/Sevendust/Kid Rock
Tool
POD/Staind/Dope/Crazytown
Kanye West/Lupe Fiasco
Nas(x2)/Damian Marley
Built to Spill
Nonpoint
Heiruspecs


----------



## Kitsongirl (Sep 6, 2011)

Ive been to a few.. q:
My chemical romance
drake bell
brittany spears
panic! at the disco
the summer set/all time low.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Well, I've already answered this question but if we were at the end of the year then I could add Bob Dylan, Toumani Diabate, Omar Souleyman, Aurelio and Misty in Roots. But let's see how many of these I actually get to. 

Dylan is a definite. I paid too much money.


Edit: oh ****, and Mark Knopfler who, I completely forgot, is touring with the Bobster.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Last one I attended, me and some of my army friends got into a fight with the security-guards at the concert...It was just ugly.:roll


----------



## Johnny_Genome (Nov 11, 2003)

Recently:

Mumford & Sons
Bob Dylan
Levon Helm
Ray LaMontagne


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Bands Seen Live:

Metallica
Slayer
Megadeth
Anthrax
Diamond Head
Opeth
Gojira
Mastadon
Motorhead
Weezer
Arch Enemy
Bad Religion
Richard Cheese & Lounge Against the Machine
Judas Priest
Queensryche
Rival Sons
Iron Maiden
Airborne


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Resonance said:


> Bands Seen Live:
> 
> Metallica
> Slayer
> ...


That's all I saw.


----------



## Robodontopus (Apr 6, 2011)

Tegan and Sara last year. I still don't know if I like concerts or not.


----------



## nathicana (Dec 20, 2011)

Swans
Sir Richard Bishop (formally of Sun City Girls fame)
Godspeed You! Black Emperor
Meat Puppets
Leonard Cohen
Legendary Pink Dots
Xiu Xiu
The Australian Pink Floyd
GBH
Morbid Angel
Celtic Frost
Satyricon
Dream Theatre
Opeth
Absu
Rob Zombie
Pixies
Metallica
High on Fire
Cradle of Filth
Arch Enemy
Danzig

I'm sure there are a few more I cannot recall at the moment. I got very lucky with some of these as they are older bands that I did not expect to have the pleasure of experiencing in my lifetime.

Swans and Godspeed are the top two shows that I have attended by far. Swans were so loud that my ears were ringing for two days after the concert. They played mostly tracks from the new album (each extended to about ten minutes with intervals of negative feedback loops and noise) they also slipped in "I Crawled" into the set list. It made me a very happy girl.Godspeed was a immaculate, and played _Slow Riot_ in it's entirety at the end of their set!


----------



## nathicana (Dec 20, 2011)

Oh yeah, I also had the pleasure of seeing Iron Maiden a few years ago. Bruce Dickenson is like a ninja on stage even after all these years. I am kind of glad I caught them when I did. They went on tour recently and played some of their more recent material. The only got as "recent" as _Fear of the Dark_ when I saw them. Score.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Pearl Jam
Rush
The Who (_Sans Keith Moon and The Ox, obviously._)
Crowded House
Tenacious D
The Flaming Lips
Bob Dylan
Kings of Leon
Incubus
Foo Fighters
Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers
Steve Winwood
Ben Harper & Relentless 7 (_Went in with so-so expectations - left a fan._)


----------



## NegativeCreep (Dec 2, 2011)

Slash
Ozzy
Stone Sour

All three were amazing live.


----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

Opeth
Mastodon
Arch Enemy
Behemoth
Cradle of Filth
Children of Bodom
Amon Amarth
Shadows Fall
Dillinger Escape Plan 
Lamb of God 
Morbid Angel 
Black Dahlia Murder 
A Perfect Circle 
Mars Volta
Slayer 
Lacuna Coil 
Dimmu Borgir 
Unearth 
Killswitch Engage
In Flames 

I've seen a bunch of other bands live, but I can't remember their names. 

Bands I would like to see live: 


Emperor 
Heilung
Black Tongue
Lorna Shore
Draconian 
Tool 
Gojira 
Epica
Sabaton 
Mental Cruelty 
Shadow of Intent
Wardruna 
Eluveitie


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

i havent been to a concert in years. The last ones i went to was in 2017. I saw Future Islands and Why?. And Alex G in 2015. 2009-2010 i went to quite a lot with my friends in highschool. i kept a list, barring a few i forgot: Boys Climbing Ropes, Handsome Furs, Battles, Carsick Cars, Lava Ox Sea, ****ed up, Apenino, Av Okubo, Yacht, Jeans team, Resist Resist, Au Revoir Simone, Mono, Great Lake swimmers, PK 14, Andrew Bird, St Vincent, Throw me the statue, Marnie Stern, King Khan and BBQ show, Cocorosie, Pg lost, Lau Nau, Buzzcocks, The Field.


----------



## Alleviate Suffering (Jan 28, 2014)

Muse
Radiohead 
Motorhead
Arcade Fire
Neutral Milk Hotel
British Sea Power
First Aid Kit


----------

